
Heard of Ethiopian Jazz? It helps me focus - pgarrett33
https://albumdaily.com/album/mulata-astatke-and-black-jesus-experience-to-know
======
oriettaxx
Mulatu Astatke is a real artist and genius!

He has a jazz house in Addis Ababa, where you can find himself every-night,
always available for a chat!

A great man, in perfect good shape: search for " ethiopiques " albums, it will
change your life :)

